# wlan0 no access outside of local network

## MidnightCheese

Hey everyone. I'm hoping someone has an idea here:

Access to my local network on wlan0 works great. I can SSH into other machines, etc. WAN traffic, however, isn't so hot.

DNS seems to be resolving. When I ping google.com ping comes back with an IP, but no packets come back.

```
PING www.google.com (74.125.131.103) 56(84) bytes of data.

--- www.google.com ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 1999ms
```

I'm not really sure where to start. eth0(enp4s0) works as expected when the cable is attached.

Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated. Here are some potentially relevant config files & such:

```
/etc/resolve.conf

# Generated by dhcpcd from wlan0

# /etc/resolv.conf.head can replace this line

nameserver 4.2.2.2

nameserver 75.75.76.76

# /etc/resolv.conf.tail can replace this line
```

```
/etc/conf.d/net

config_enp4s0="dhcp"

config_wlan0="dhcp"

dns_servers_wlan0="8.8.8.8"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"
```

```
/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

update_config=1

ap_scan=1

network={

  ssid="GuestNet"

  psk="thepassword"

  priority=5

}
```

```
ifconfig

wlan0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.14.163  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.14.255

        inet6 fe80::223:8ff:fe6e:bc01  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:23:08:6e:bc:01  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 22559  bytes 3733461 (3.5 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 193  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 721  bytes 110930 (108.3 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

```
iwconfig

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"GuestNet"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.452 GHz  Access Point: 00:0B:86:78:E7:A6   

          Bit Rate=24 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=70/70  Signal level=-13 dBm  

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:19  Invalid misc:17   Missed beacon:0

```

Maybe there's something obvious I'm missing? Thanks for taking the time to look.

----------

## Jaglover

route output?

----------

## MidnightCheese

```
cale@mini ~ $ route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

0.0.0.0         192.168.14.1    0.0.0.0         UG    4      0        0 wlan0

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

192.168.14.0    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     4      0        0 wlan0
```

----------

## Jaglover

Gateway 192.168.14.1, is it correct?

----------

## MidnightCheese

Yes, 192.168.14.1 is the gateway.

----------

## MidnightCheese

So, I attempted to connect to a different wireless network, and everything worked fine. I'm going to assume for now that the trouble is network specific. 

Thanks for taking a look at this.

----------

